

Ask HN: Keeping busy during a commute - ramblerman

I've started a new project that will have me commuting 60km a day. The distance is not too bad, but with traffic as it is I'm in the car for a solid hour.<p>There are a few podcasts I enjoy, but they are relatively infrequent. I'd also like something a little more engaging.<p>- anyone have experience with audiobooks? Do you need to speed them up?
- any other ideas would be most welcome
======
Hortinstein
Hyperion Cantos by Dan Simmons for a great audiobook experience. I do mean
experience, the word epic is thrown around a lot but Hyperion is worlds above
any Sci Fi I have read. The narration is excellent in all 4.

<http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B002V5BLIW>

You will find yourself trying to find a longer way home

